

Show HN: Symplie – A lightweight notepad powered by Markdown [Chrome Extension] - bdat
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/symplie/kjadigajmcobihfbbhmdeljohoccbejk

======
bdat
Developer here. I've worked on this Chrome extension for ~4 weekends and I've
just made it public on the Chrome Web Store. feedback is welcome!

A screen cap showing Symplie in action:
[https://31.media.tumblr.com/444d12729dc6a5e814253ea6a44aa79c...](https://31.media.tumblr.com/444d12729dc6a5e814253ea6a44aa79c/tumblr_inline_nira1bnOjt1sx0sfq.gif)

